# Circuito amperimétrico con sonda Hall



## maipenrai (Abr 17, 2010)

Buenas,

Necesito sustituir la entrada de un conversor A/D, que consiste en medir la caida de voltaje en una resistencia de 0,005 ohms cuando la atraviesa un amperaje en CC, en pantalla puedo ver exactamente los amperios que están pasando en cada momento.

El problema es que dicha resistencia disipa calor que en verano es elevado y se quema. En concreto dicha resistencia tiene el código SVM-R005-1

Mi idea es sustituir dicha resistencia por un puente e intentar medir el amperaje por el efecto Hall y adaptar los valores de salida a la entrada del circuito conversor A/D

He buscado en el foro y se habla de esto, no hay ningún esquema, por lo menos no lo he encontrado.

Lo que he encontrado es este enlace donde venden los sensores

http://www.sypris.com/test-and-measurement/magnetics-fw-bell/hall-effect-sensors

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 17, 2010)

Necesitariamos saber que corriente esta pasando por la resistencia, por que si solo es la temperatura entonces el problema se arreglaria ponendo una resistencia que soporte mayor potencia... 

No encontre la resistencia que comentas, pero tambien puedes intentar poniendo una resistencia shunt como esta (obviamente segun la corriente que necesites)

O si de plano lo necesitas de estado solido te puede servir alguno de estos sensores:

http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Products/Categories/Sensors/currentsensor.asp


----------



## maipenrai (Abr 17, 2010)

Gracias 3001 pero lo que quiero evitar es eso mismo, las resistencias shunt que es lo que ya tengo con resultados nefastos de rendimiento y calentamiento. El sistema es de 400VCC fijos y la intensidad es variable de 40A max a 0A min. y está monitorizado a través de Internet por un conversor A/D.

Lo que pretendo por ejemplo, es dar una espira con cable de cobre de grueso conocido e intentar medir la intensidad por inducción a otra espira, o a un sensor, ya sé que en CC es difícil por eso he mirado lo del efecto Hall.

Un saludo.


----------



## AcoranTf (Abr 17, 2010)

En los equipos de control de traccion para carretillas electricas antiguas, que iban en CC se utiliza ese sistema para medir la corriente de los motores: Tambien en las modernas que utilizan CA.
Hay uno de la marca Honeywell que acaba en 95A, pero no recuerdo el nombre completo, con el circuito adaptador adecuado puedes medir cualquier valor. Estos sensores se utilizan tanto para medir corrientes sin acoplamiento electrico, como para simular potenciometros electronicos, por desplazamiento de un iman en su campo de deteccion, ya que proporcionan una señal analogica proporcional al campo magnetico que les afecta.

Saludos.


----------



## maipenrai (Abr 17, 2010)

Gracias Acorán ¿no habrá un esquema por ahi?


----------



## AcoranTf (Abr 17, 2010)

Pues yo no tengo ninguno, ya que en los equipos que te comento estan implementados, pero no me proporcionan el esquema y son tan complejos que es dificil sacar esa parte del esquema. Busca por internet.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola maipenrai

El código de la resistencia que tienes creo es  SMV-R005-1 en lugar de SVM-R005-1; según vi en Internet tiene un valor de 0.05 ohms. Creo es similar al de la imagen adjunta.

Dices que la corriente máxima es de 40 Amp. DC. Así que la caída de voltaje es de 2 Volts.

Lo que pretendes hacer es igual de difícil con una espira o con un sensor de efecto Hall.

“Lo que pretendo por ejemplo, es dar una espira con cable de cobre de grueso conocido e intentar medir la intensidad por inducción a otra espira, o a un sensor, ya sé que en CC es difícil por eso he mirado lo del efecto Hall.”

Para hacerlo por el metodo de espira se requiere tener 2 bobinas en un mismo núcleo, una bobina (A) sería la espira por donde pasa la corriente (40 Amp.) y la otra de varias vueltas(B) por donde se aplica una senoidal digamos de 60Hz.
Cuando no hay corriente DC en “A” la corriente en “B” es “X”;  a medida que aumenta la corriente en “A” esta hace variar la corriente en “B” porque el núcleo se va saturando. Esta variación es la que conforman (Acomodan, ajustan, nivelan) para mostrar la corriente que circula por “A” ya sea por medio de una aguja (Galvanómetro) o en un Display numérico. Este es el método que utilizan los amperímetros de gancho para DC.
Un diagrama del circuito tal vez lo podrías conseguir entrando a HP.com, Tektronix.com ó Fluke.com y en sus secciones de Instrumentos de medición consigas bajar un manual de ellos donde venga el diagrama.

Para hacerlo por el metodo de Sensor de efecto Hall también es un poco complicado:
Hay que hacer pasar por el sensor una corriente DC muy estable, acercar el sensor al cable por donde para la corriente a medir, (el sensor normalmente tiene 4 terminales) en las otras terminales del sensor medir.
Esa medida, en voltaje, será directamente proporcional a la corriente que está produciendo el campo magnetico (40 Amp.). hay que conformarla para que el sistema que ya se tiene no note la diferencia entre esto y la resistencia que tienes actualmente.

Aquí hay un diseño que se puede hacer, es con PIC.http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?img...mage_result&resnum=7&ct=image&ved=0CCUQ9QEwBg 
Aquí hay mucha información al respecto de sensores Hall: donde comprar, teoría, usos, Etc.http://www.google.com.mx/search?sou...rlz=1T4ADRA_esMX346MX346&q=hall+effect+sensor 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## maipenrai (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola MrCarlos,

Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones, ya he "tuneado" la placa para la incorporación de sensores Hall, adjunto foto del CI por debajo (foto2). Esta placa de distribución de la CC de los strings de un campo fotovoltaico está muy mal construida, por ejemplo no han previsto que las pistas de cobre aguantan menos amperaje que el fusible, un desastre. He tenido que poner doble cable en las zonas de mayor intensidad.

De paso he puenteado las resistencias SMV-R005, efectivamente me he equivocado no son SVM.

Ahora me toca poner sensores y adaptar voltajes para el circuito A/D. La entrada del A/D está preamplificada por operacionales AD627 que amplifican las variaciones del voltaje entre los bornes de la resistencia quasi Shunt que no me gusta un huevo (foto1). Tengo otra opción de hacer otro conversor A/D y pasar de pagar el alquiler del servicio de medida remota y hacerme uno con un portálil antiguo con 3G ¿qué te parece la idea? ¿descabellada? la patentamos jejeje.

Un saludo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola maipenrai
Pues ahí tienes un buen trabajo por desarrollar.

Suerte en todo

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

